# Good Day in spite of Trespassers



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

For sale: One cherry bomb muffler, from a 72 Pontiac Catilina, mostly burned out :lol:


----------



## hyperformance1 (Dec 18, 2006)

i am looking for one of those atenna devices!!!!


----------



## oldforester (Feb 12, 2004)

I worked hard and saved, and eventually bought my own place to hunt when and how (within the law) I want. You can hunt there only if you are invited. I will hunt your property only whem I am invited. 

I don't want dogs chasing things on my place. 

Train the dogs to read posted signs, keep them under your *direct *control, or keep em home.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

It is sad that you make fun light of the situation as it is a bad one. You make fun of the situation and use lame excuses such as the dogs do not know property boundries and well the law allows for trespass, it is as if it is a big ^*% joke when you or your animals invade that which others have worked, saved and pay property taxes for.

Try living in a rural area where you know all the vehicles that SHOULD be on your road, then one day, you see a few trucks driving by real slow, you open the door to look outside and you hear numerous voices on your property or on the property edge, for extended lengths of time. You go to investigate, only to find it is one or two guys that live in the area and a dozen guys that you have never seen before. You talk to these people, some are from as far as 30 miles away, running their dogs with the locals.

You decide to leave it alone, maybe their dogs got off track and they are running across your property because they cannot read the signs. A few days later you take a walk and find dog tracks and human tracks walking all through your woods. Two weeks later it is the same crap story, same group of idiots and the same tracks and property line violations. Now what do you do? You call the law, let them deal with the problem. Finally, no more strangers walking through my property, or their damn dogs!!! WOOHOO!! Problem solved.

My truck is still at the body shop getting the paint work done from the keying, my brothers quad and tractor gained some mysterious red fluid and I have lost 4 mailboxes since and most the summer the end of my drive and the T in the road by my moms place is all torn up from idiots doing doughnuts.

Yeah, big f&^^%ing joke!

You bring this upon yourselves as a group not by all being bad like the slobs, but by condoning the fact that because the law says your dog can trespass and run amuck on private property, that you are OK in justifying it as a defense, even though you know it is wrong to do. 

Your dog may not know the boundries and may not be able to read the signs, but you sure as hell can and I am sure with all the electronics that are available today that you could train your dog to respond to stimulant, verbal or other audio commands to come back when called, and if not, then you need to know these limitations of your dogs response and be proactive in heading them off LONG before they cross property to which you have no permission to allow them to run.


----------



## s&a smolen (Feb 20, 2005)

1oldforester,

Very well said ! I don't think anybody could have said it better. 

S.S.


----------



## hyperformance1 (Dec 18, 2006)

well if you ever shoot a deer and it runs on the property next door. you better leave it. for fear the nieghbors will be as IGNORANT as most of you here on this thread.


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

Well. Got four arrest warrants today for trespassing, open alcohol and uncased firearms. The Prosecuting Attorney may charge two of them with Careless Discharge of a Firearm as well (the two who shot the Coyote).

The only advice I can give anybody is......be careful who you poach in front of.......

By the way, I called the poachers and told them to turn themselves in and they did so this afternoon. They are currently out on bond.

As far as my years of police work "getting to me". Whatever. Stop by the house and we'll discuss it....


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Woodsrat

Congrats on the arrest warrants for the poachers. It will be interesting to see if the trespassing charges hold up. I don't know of any in my area that have held up so far on dog hunters. But the uncased guns and the open alcohol should be enough.

Griffondog


----------



## hyperformance1 (Dec 18, 2006)

he's also on his way to the DNR to get all forms of hunting banned except for calling and HIS other ways hunting. Because he is cop, he can do that i think. if he was the chief around here he would not be a round very long.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm sure he'll calm down in a couple weeks when he gets some justice. It took me a year to calm down after a couple cat hunters told me I shouldn't trap cats in the lower because it would hurt the population. Ten minutes later they were bragging how paying hunters had shot over 30 cats with their dogs.

Griffondog


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

hyperformance1 said:


> well if you ever shoot a deer and it runs on the property next door. you better leave it. for fear the nieghbors will be as IGNORANT as most of you here on this thread.


I have permission, for almost 15 years from my neighbors to track any shot animals to their property. Anytime in the past 15 years that we have had a deer cross the line, we still call and or stop by and ask permission, because it is the proper thing to do. Ignorance is the assumption that you have the right to do so without that permission.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

hyperformance1 said:


> well if you ever shoot a deer and it runs on the property next door. you better leave it. for fear the nieghbors will be as IGNORANT as most of you here on this thread.


You HAVE to leave it, unless you have specific permission from the landowner to retrieve it.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Frantz said:


> I have permission, for almost 15 years from my neighbors to track any shot animals to their property. Anytime in the past 15 years that we have had a deer cross the line, we still call and or stop by and ask permission, because it is the proper thing to do. Ignorance is the assumption that you have the right to do so without that permission.


Not only the "proper" thing to do, but also the legal requirement:

[SIZE=-1]*Q. If I wound a deer and it runs onto private property, may I go on the private land to retrieve the deer?*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]If the private land is posted, fenced, enclosed, or you have been told not to enter, you must have permission of the landowner to enter their property. This would also apply to farmlands and connected woodlots. Without permission, you may be subject to arrest for trespassing.[/SIZE]


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

hyperformance1 said:


> well if you ever shoot a deer and it runs on the property next door. you better leave it. for fear the nieghbors will be as IGNORANT as most of you here on this thread.


bad example. the difference with the deer running off is that more often than not the hunter had permission to be hunting where he was unlike a dog chasing a coyote across private land. judging by your responses in this thread i really dont think you care anyways.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Wow. Sorry for you bad experience Woodsrat and I hope you get the justice you so rightly deserve. It's threads like these that make me want to go and kiss my neighbors and landowners that volunteer there property so my dogs have somewhere to run.


----------



## redneckfireman (Feb 4, 2007)

Well 

I was born and raised in the country. Growing up I was fortunate enough to be able to walk out my back door and go hunting but unfortunately due to urban sprawl there is a sudden over abundance of *** holes that moved out the country now all I have to listen to is them complain on how when the wind is out of the west (almost all the time) they have to smell the stink from my cattle or when I shoot skeet well away from their precious property I have to deal with the local authorities last time I checked 13 times because of the gun shots "they are afraid for thier lives" bird shot 1/4 mile away come on. 

Maybe we should outlaw people from the city moving to the country!!!!!!

Maybe you callers could group together and just MOVE!!

Hound hunters have been around alot longer than anyone with a new e-caller. Now what if your caller upset my livestock! same difference.

Now I am not justifying that what the guys did that was definately bad P.R. for houndhunter but like hyperformance1 said you cant lump everyone together.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

redneckfireman said:


> Now I am not justifying that what the guys did that was definately bad P.R. for houndhunter but like hyperformance1 said you cant lump everyone together.


hmmm thats funny. i thought redneckfireman was actually hyperformance1 under a new name.


----------



## redneckfireman (Feb 4, 2007)

wild bill said:


> hmmm thats funny. i thought redneckfireman was actually hyperformance1 under a new name.


NO I am actually someone different but this site does not allow a yahoo account to be active so Hyperformance1 a friend of mine allowed me to use his email to activate my profile

Nice catch though !!!


----------



## redneckfireman (Feb 4, 2007)

also I just noticed another post where a guy caught a rabbit in a trap which was intentionally set for this purpose and wildbill you mentioned that that was NOT legal maybe someone should call the authorities about this. Not trying to start anything here but lets call an apple an apple here illegal is illegal no matter how severe


----------



## adc_69_2000 (Jan 31, 2006)

hondsman should keep better controll of there dogs . a few years ago i was on state land goose hunting my lab went to retrive a goose i shot that went down in a cow pasture i was calling him off the retrive but he would not lissen to me . the farmer shot and killed him. talked to cops about it they said nothing could be done about it. farmer claimd my dog was after his cows.


----------

